# Solved: call of duty UO MP



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

this might not be askin for muchh but i cant find this on the web any where...i am an admin on a server and i would like to know some commands for console..like i know /rconpassword ***** to set it butt anyone know any others? 

greatly appreciated for any help


----------



## El CaNa (Nov 19, 2005)

found 'em!:up: 
Here they are:

COD Console Commands.
Console Commands

banClient <client number> Bans by client number.
banUser <name> Bans by client name.
bind <key> <command>;<command> Binds command(s) to a key. +/-
bindlist Lists all binds.
centerview Centers you view to straight forward.
clear Clears the console window.
clientinfo Lists client information.
clientkick <client number> Kicks a client by client number.
cmdlist Lists all CoD commands.
condump <file name> Dumps the console to a file.
configstrings Lists configuration strings.
connect <ip address> Connects to a server by IP address.
cubemapShot <size> <filename> [water r g b r g b] [fesnel n n] Creates a panorama screenshot and saves it to <filename>.tga. Size must be greater than 2 and less than 1024.
cvar_restart Resets all cvars to defaults.
cvardump Lists all CoD cvars.
cvarlist Lists all CoD cvars with attributes.
demo <demo file name> Plays the demo file.
dir <directory> [extension] Lists files in <directory> of type [extension].
disconnect Disconnect from server.
dumpuser <user name> Lists user information.
echo <string> Echoes a string to the console.
exec <config file> Executes a config file.
fdir <file filter> Lists files in current directory using a filter, ie. *b*.pk would list all .pk files with a b in the name.
fs_openedList Lists opened .pk files.
fs_referencedList Lists referenced .pk files.
fullpath Shows the path of all the loaded .pk files.
gameCompleteStatus Sends game complete status to master server.
gfxinfo Lists graphics information.
gocrouch Players stance goes to crouch position.
goprone Players stance goes to prone position.
imagelist Lists all images used.
kick <player name> Kicks a player. Use all to kick all players.
killserver Kills the server.
localservers Lists local servers.
lowerstance Lowers the players stance.
map Sets the map to .
map_restart Restarts the map.
map_rotate Rotates to the next map in the rotation.
meminfo Lists game memory information.
midiinfo Lists Midi information.
modelist Lists supported video modes.
net_dumpprofile Dumps network profile info.
net_restart Restarts networking socket.
password <password> Sets the password used to log into a server.
path Shows the path of all the loaded .pk files.
quit Quits the game.
raisestance Raises the players stance.
rcon <remote commands> Executes <remote commands> on the server if rconpassword has been set correctly.
rconaddress <IP address> Sets the IP address for rcon commands. Can be used to admin a server you arent connected to.
rconpassword <password> Sets the password used fro rcon commands.
reconnect Reconnects to last server connected to.
record [file name] Starts recording a demo to <file name>
reset <cvar> Sets a cvar to .
say <string> Broadcast string to spectators.
say_team <string> Broadcast string to teammates.
screenshot Takes a screenshot and saves it as a .tga file.
screenshotJPEG Takes a screenshot and saves it as a .jpg file. You can also press F12.
serverinfo Provides subset of info from serverstatus command.
serverstatus Provides same server info you get from Server Info button on Join menu.
seta r_picmip 2 Low Graphics Quality
seta ai_corpseCount "64" This is the number corpses found on the battle field (can also be changed in "options" menu
seta cg_blood "1" Sets blood and the limited gore on (1) or off (0)
seta cg_drawCrosshair "1" if you want to see crosshairs ingame set it to 1 for on, or 0 for off. (also changeable in "options")
seta cg_drawFPS "1" show the framerate at the top of the screen
seta cg_gameBoldMessageWidth "60" to reduce the text size ingame, change the value lower than 60
seta cg_gameMessageWidth "70" how wide the text spreads across your screen
seta cg_hudAlpha "1.0" make this number a decimal to make the compass transparent
seta cg_shadows "0" sets shadows on (1) or off (0)
seta cg_subtitles "0" sets subtitles on (1) or off (0)
seta cg_subtitleWidth "60" the width of the subtitle text
seta com_maxfps "0" limits your fps (frames per second) on (1) or off (0) to have unlimited
seta con_minicon "0" shows mini console, just like in MoH (1 for on and 0 for off)
seta con_miniconlines "5" adjusts the location of the small console
seta con_minicontime the "4" adjusts time to do with the miniconsole
seta r_fullscreen "1" play to play fullscreen set 1 (on) or play windowed (0)
seta r_gamma "1,35938" range of the picture, can be changed in "options" menu
set <cvar> <value> Sets a cvar which only remains for this session.
seta <cvar> <value> Sets a cvar which is saved to config_mp.cfg.
setfromcvar <cvar> <cvar> Sets the value of <cvar> to the value of <cvar>.
setRecommended Sets to Optimal System Settings, as from Options menu.
shaderlist Lists all shaders used.
showip Shows your IP.
snd_list Lists all sound files used.
snd_restart Restarts sound sub-system.
startSingleplayer Switches to single-player mode.
status Displays info about server including player names, numbers, and IPs.
stoprecord Stops recording a demo.
stringUsage Displays string usage space.
systeminfo Shows system information.
toggle <cvar> Toggles a cvar on/off
toggleconsole Toggles the console on/off.
togglecrouch Toggles crouch stance.
toggleprone Toggles prone stance.
unbind <key> Removes a key bind.
unbindall Removes all key binds.
vid_restart Restarts video in default size. Can be used to return to fullscreen from an Alt-Enter window.
vstr <string> Executes a variable string.
writeconfig <file name> Writes your current configuration to <file name>.

How to add color to your name in in multiplayer

Call of Duty allows you to write your nickname in color for the multiplayer. To do that just press ^ (shift-6) then a number 0-7, then type the letters you'd like in that color.

Colors:

* 1 - red
* 2 - green
* 3 - teal
* 4 - blue
* 5 - light blue
* 6 - pink
* 7 - gray
* 0 - black


----------



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

wow man that was awesome lol thanks xD did u jsut google it?


----------



## El CaNa (Nov 19, 2005)

yep, googled it the whole thing.
remember to mark it as solved:up: 
CaNa


----------



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

sorry im new to this lol how exactly do i mark as solved?


----------



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

nvm i found it lol


----------

